
Steve Blank: How the iPhone Got Tail Fins--Part 2 of 2 - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/10/20/how-the-iphone-got-tail-fins-part-2-of-2/
======
gvb
Please link to Steve's actual blog: [http://steveblank.com/2011/10/20/how-the-
iphone-got-tail-fin...](http://steveblank.com/2011/10/20/how-the-iphone-got-
tail-fins-%e2%80%93-part-2-of-2/)

